

Rapid A/B-testing with Sequential Analysis - matsiyatzy
http://auduno.com/post/106141177173/rapid-a-b-testing-with-sequential-analysis

======
jchung
Read the article. Not sure I understand how this is used in real world
applications? Is the idea that the sequential analysis method returns an alert
/ flag once there is sufficient data to conclude that an A or B has been
selected?

~~~
matsiyatzy
Yep, the method will alert you when there is enough data to be able to
conclude which hypothesis is true.

